# Como desoldar Procesador en placa lógica



## macb0y (Oct 22, 2006)

Hola, es mi primer mensaje, y quisiera saber a ver como puedo desoldar un procesador que va soldado de forma vertical.

El procesador es de un Mac, un G4 más concretamente... tal como este







Que herramientas me serían necesarias para hacerlo? que tipo de estación de soldadura? y sobre todo.... COMO? 

Gracias de antemano a todos.

Un saludo!


----------



## microloquillo (Nov 26, 2006)

Mira vas a necesitar una estación soldadora y mucha paciencia es difícil pero se puede de echo yo lo ago lo mas importante es que tengas experiencia soldando por que de lo contrario te vas a matar si uno de los contactos no quedo bien soldado te recomiendo que trabajes con una lupa  a sí ves que es lo que soldas. Y con respecto ala estación una que tire aire caliente y un pico fino de lo contrario podes dañar la lógica .
 Desde ya suerte.


----------

